
There's a Whole Video Game Hidden in Google Search - BerislavLopac
http://www.cracked.com/article_25930_theres-whole-video-game-hidden-in-google-search.html
======
BerislavLopac
"Java console" [sic]

~~~
zeroprox
I loled at that..

